# IBEW Local 11 interview score!



## MechanicalDVR

Welcome aboard @jvtejeda!

Have no idea how things out there work maybe someone can give you an opinion on the matter.


----------



## Bumbond

Hey did you get an acceptance letter yet? If so I was wondering approximately how long after the interview do they drug test you?


----------



## daveEM

Bumbond said:


> If so I was wondering approximately how long after the interview do they drug test you?


Why would you wonder that?


----------



## Bumbond

daveEM said:


> Bumbond said:
> 
> 
> 
> If so I was wondering approximately how long after the interview do they drug test you?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you wonder that?
Click to expand...

I stopped smoking marijuana in October but they said I need to be sober for 3 months. The day of my interview is a week shy from 90 days. I was just wondering what the process is like. Interview, acceptance letter, drug test then bootcamp? & how long the intervals are from each step


----------



## kg7879

daveEM said:


> Why would you wonder that?


You know why. I do not know if drug and alcohol use is higher in the trades compared to the college educated but it sure seems like it.


----------



## daveEM

Bumbond said:


> I stopped smoking marijuana in October but they said I need to be sober for 3 months. The day of my interview is a week shy from 90 days. I was just wondering what the process is like. Interview, acceptance letter, drug test then bootcamp? & how long the intervals are from each step


I'm not educated in how long marijuana stays in your system. I grew up, worked where you had a beer or six. Never done a 'drug test'.

Anyway I googled it and it can hang around for a long time... 45-77 days according to this site...
https://herb.co/2017/12/06/how-long-does-weed-stay-in-your-system-marijuana/

You can't possibly be impaired that long after.

Not sure what is going to happen here. *Canada* is going to legalize its use this summer. 

How can they tell you you can't work because you had a smoke a month ago?


----------



## PokeySmokey

daveEM said:


> I'm not educated in how long marijuana stays in your system. I grew up, worked where you had a beer or six. Never done a 'drug test'.
> 
> Anyway I googled it and it can hang around for a long time... 45-77 days according to this site...
> https://herb.co/2017/12/06/how-long-does-weed-stay-in-your-system-marijuana/
> 
> You can't possibly be impaired that long after.
> 
> Not sure what is going to happen here. *Canada* is going to legalize its use this summer.
> 
> How can they tell you you can't work because you had a smoke a month ago?


Just because it is legal; does not mean companies/unions/etc. cannot disqualify you for having it in your system.

Airplane Pilots in Canada are often randomly tested and can loose their job and commercial license for too high alcohol level in their blood. Alcohol is legal in Canada.


----------



## Jose618

jvtejeda said:


> Hello eveyone! I interviewed at ETI this past Saturday and I received my score of 82.5 I feel like i did better then that. My question is how long do you guys think I will be waiting before i get a call for bootcamp?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Do you have any experience? and what did you take in to show them?


----------



## Jose618

Bumbond said:


> Hey did you get an acceptance letter yet? If so I was wondering approximately how long after the interview do they drug test you?


they drug test you when you get called into for the bootcamp and that depends on how well you do in the interview, could take a couple months or years.


----------



## M.A.R

local 11 does a urine and hair follicle the week before you start boot camp.


----------



## Deemoney4

jvtejeda said:


> Hello eveyone! I interviewed at ETI this past Saturday and I received my score of 82.5 I feel like i did better then that. My question is how long do you guys think I will be waiting before i get a call for bootcamp?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


. What did they ask you?


----------



## Deemoney4

jvtejeda said:


> Hello eveyone! I interviewed at ETI this past Saturday and I received my score of 82.5 I feel like i did better then that. My question is how long do you guys think I will be waiting before i get a call for bootcamp?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 Did they call you, if so how long did you have to wait?


----------



## Rique Escamilla

M.A.R said:


> local 11 does a urine and hair follicle the week before you start boot camp.


Idk about your local but ours is a urine test and the randoms are mouth swab and you have 48 hours to get it in.


----------



## joebanana

M.A.R said:


> local 11 does a urine and hair follicle the week before you start boot camp.


Nuh-uh, the HF test costs too much and they have to wait too long for results, plus, it needs a conformation test. The pee test is given by the signatories, sometimes. You guy's still lookin' for manpower? (there was a note on our jobs board you guy's were/are busy) We got 184 on book 1 at 477, so I'm lookin' to travel......maybe.


----------



## M.A.R

joebanana said:


> Nuh-uh, the HF test costs too much and they have to wait too long for results, plus, it needs a conformation test. The pee test is given by the signatories, sometimes. You guy's still lookin' for manpower? (there was a note on our jobs board you guy's were/are busy) We got 184 on book 1 at 477, so I'm lookin' to travel......maybe.


The week before my boot camp started everyone did a urine and hair follicle test, this was in 2016.


----------



## joebanana

M.A.R said:


> The week before my boot camp started everyone did a urine and hair follicle test, this was in 2016.


Okay. They have too much money then. It's usually up to the signatories as to whether they drug test or not. The hall don't care if you get spun. Our hall tried the "pre-employment" screening around 2005, but, the contractors did their own anyway, so that ended abruptly.
A HF test can cost up to $650, and needs a confirmatory test also. Background checks are cheaper.


----------



## calgary_chic

Back in 2009.. when the economy was crap. Local 11 had a calling for 100 position. The morning of the call. I waited in line with over 5400 people. I was number 170 something. I even got there at 5 in the morning. Some people camp there overnight. It was crazy times. Of course I made it threw, the screening process. The bootcamp was easy. The most important thing was to be there for 6. If you missed by 1 min, they didn't let you in. Strick but good. Don't complain, one lady would always complain, one day she was one minute late. They kicked her out.. and made comments.. " thats what happen when you complain" Anyways I really enjoyed being there, The union was good to me, always was work. Ive since moved to Canada, where there is no work now. But good luck in your career!! Bootcamp will be a pice of cake


----------



## MechanicalDVR

calgary_chic said:


> Back in 2009.. when the economy was crap. Local 11 had a calling for 100 position. The morning of the call. I waited in line with over 5400 people. I was number 170 something. I even got there at 5 in the morning. Some people camp there overnight. It was crazy times. Of course I made it threw, the screening process. The bootcamp was easy. The most important thing was to be there for 6. If you missed by 1 min, they didn't let you in. Strick but good. Don't complain, one lady would always complain, one day she was one minute late. They kicked her out.. and made comments.. " thats what happen when you complain" Anyways I really enjoyed being there, The union was good to me, always was work. Ive since moved to Canada, where there is no work now. But good luck in your career!! Bootcamp will be a pice of cake


Too many take the Union for granted.

They never let me down.


----------



## Poster

jvtejeda said:


> Hello eveyone! I interviewed at ETI this past Saturday and I received my score of 82.5 I feel like i did better then that. My question is how long do you guys think I will be waiting before i get a call for bootcamp?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hey I took the interview in Dec and haven't heard back yet other then they told me they had over 650 people interview. Idk whats up, guess just wait for the new poe list


----------



## Jose618

Poster said:


> Hey I took the interview in Dec and haven't heard back yet other then they told me they had over 650 people interview. Idk whats up, guess just wait for the new poe list


hey im also waiting on the POE to update what was your score??


----------



## Poster

I got a 83 and didn't bring anything with me


----------



## TheHundreds

When did you have the interview?


----------



## Poster

TheHundreds said:


> When did you have the interview?



I never heard anything back I know they got up to people with the score of 85


----------



## Poster

TheHundreds said:


> When did you have the interview?


And you and I both had December..you hear anything


----------

